# RBX - Resource Base



## System (1 August 2010)

Resource Base Limited (RBX) is a gold exploration company with projects located in NSW and Victoria.

http://www.resourcebase.com.au


----------



## System (27 May 2021)

RBX is a junior resource and exploration company with a conditional right to acquire the Black Range Project located in the well-known and highly prospective Stavely volcanic's corridor in north west Victoria (*Black Range Project* or *Project*). The Project is host to a recognised copper-gold volcanic-hosted massive sulphide (*VHMS*) system known as the Eclipse prospect (*Eclipse* or *Eclipse Prospect*). The initial discovery provides an opportunity to test the potential of a 4 kilometres strike of the defined volcanic graben that could host extensions of the primary VHMS discovery within the acquired exploration holdings.

Following the completion of the acquisition of the Project and the associated admission of the Company to the Official List of the ASX, the Company’s experienced Board and management team intends to immediately commence an aggressive exploration program at the Eclipse Prospect, focused on quickly establishing an initial inferred JORC compliant resource from existing geological data within 6 months of listing and establishing the potential size and scale of the entire Project area through exploration and drilling across the Tenement package.

It is anticipated that RBX will list on the ASX during July 2021.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 May 2021)

*Listing date*2 July 2021 11:30 AM AEST ##*Company contact details*https://resourcebase.com.au/
Ph: 08 9322 1587*Principal Activities*Mining exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*RBX*Capital to be Raised*$5,500,000*Expected offer close date*14 June 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Candour Advisory Pty Ltd (Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 July 2021)

RBX lining up to list today; a bit late but that's how it is, passing the hat around for a speccie miner hoping to make it



> The Black Range Project (124 sq.km.) includes multiple, largely untested, targets over approximately 100 kilometres of Stavely Arc volcanics. The volcanics within the Project area are mostly concealed by more recent cover rocks. Small windows of basement exposure have led to the discovery of a number of copper and gold prospects such as Eclipse, Lexington and Pollockdale.




The Black Range Project is located within the Mount Stavely Volcanic Complex in VIC. RBX is acquiring 100% of the Black Range Project (EL4590) from Navarre Minerals Limited (ASX:NML) in an all script deal. NML join the register as a substantial shareholder.


----------

